
US in 'once-in-a-century' financial crisis : Greenspan - gibsonf1
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080914181841.fsmkqu8s&show_article=1
======
martythemaniak
I am the only one that thinks Greenspan should probably keep a lower profile,
since he and his policies played a pretty large part in creating this fucking
mess?

